# Vegan Sausages



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I don't eat meat, haven't for many years. If you're vegetarian, maybe you've tried the fake sausages from the natural foods store, the ones that cost $3.99 or $4.99 for 4 links. Pretty tasty but at that price? Still, it's summer and it's grilling season, so I wanted to share this incredible recipe I've recently come across. It's from Vegan Dad's Blog. I've made it several times and they are really good! I double the recipe. These are great on a roll with peppers and onions, sliced on a pizza, or sliced into spaghetti sauce. I'm now playing with the idea of breakfast sausage patties using different seasonings, and kielbasa? Yum!

INGREDIENTS
- 1/2 cup pinto beans, rinsed and drained
- 1 cup cold vegetable broth
- 1 tablespoon olive oil
- 2 tablespoons soy sauce
- 2 cloves garlic, grated (with a microplane, or very finely minced) 

- 1 1/4 cups vital wheat gluten
- 1/4 cup nutritional yeast
- 1 1/2 teaspoons fennel seed, crushed
- 1 teaspoon red pepper flakes
- 1 teaspoon sweet paprika
- 1 teaspoon dried oregano
- Several dashes fresh black pepper


METHOD
1. Before mixing your ingredients, get your steaming apparatus ready, bring water to a full boil. The rest of the recipe comes together very quickly. (I use a large pot with 2" water and my veggie steamer).
2. Have ready 6 sheets of tin foil. In a large bowl, mash the pinto beans until no whole ones are left. Throw all the other ingredients together in the order listed and mix with a fork. Divide dough into 6 even parts. Place one part of dough into tin foil and mold into about a 5 inch log. Wrap dough in tin foil, like a tootsie roll. Don&#8217;t worry too much about shaping it, it will snap into shape while it&#8217;s steaming because this recipe is awesome.
3. Place wrapped sausages in steamer and steam for 40 minutes.


----------



## Merit (Jul 15, 2009)

Have you ever accidently forgotten to include the gluten? I have a celiac child and wonder if anything could replace that gluten. Recipe looks nice and high-quality.


----------



## VegRN (Jun 23, 2010)

The only veggie sausages I have found that I like are Morningstar Farm's breakfast patties (not the links..blech). I am going to try this one out, maybe since I can control the spices I can play around with it and actually find something I like! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you! This looks like a good one!


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Merit said:


> Have you ever accidently forgotten to include the gluten? I have a celiac child and wonder if anything could replace that gluten. Recipe looks nice and high-quality.


This recipe is based on vital wheat gluten, as seitan, so I don't see how you could make it any other way.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I've never bought wheat gluten - where do you buy yours? Is it expensive? And I'm guessing nutritional yeast is different than yeast-yeast?

Sorry for the remedial questions, I'm not much of a cook (obviously).

Thanks, KC


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow, this recipe sounds really good. I don't usually use vital wheat gluten or nutritional yeast. If I purchased these items for use in this recipe, do you think the remaining gluten/yeast could be frozen? I keep my regular yeast in the freezer.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Jokarva said:


> I've never bought wheat gluten - where do you buy yours? Is it expensive? And I'm guessing nutritional yeast is different than yeast-yeast?
> 
> Sorry for the remedial questions, I'm not much of a cook (obviously).
> 
> Thanks, KC


Yep nutritional yeast is different and can be found at a health food store. Wheat gluten can be found in the baking aisle or health food section of the grocery store.

Thanks for this recipe, I've bookmarked it to try later


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I know this is an old thread but I wondered if any of you have tried the recipe?

I use chickpeas, and I like it much better than with pinto beans.

Tell you what, slice a couple links and add to spaghetti with sauce, it is delicious! Eat it on a bun with fried peppers and onions, wonderful!

I never did get around to making a kielbasa-flavored sausage, but I'm on a mission. I want kielbasa, kraut and boiled potatoes!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I just came across this thread...WooHoo!
Last week I tried my hand at some faux sausages (everydaydishtv.com) and they came out okay but not terrific, I'm looking for terrific!
I just happen to have everything except the foil...drats.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Yes, I think the foil is essential in making them come out right. Let me know what you think! I'm hooked on them, I always make a double batch, and they freeze great!


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I've made the bigger sausage, wrapped in foil then sliced when done. Guess it's supposed to be more of a lunch meat-type thing. It was ok. I wasn't wild about the blend of spices but easy enough to experiment with that. No beans. I expect I'll like it better with beans. 

That said, here are many, many types of vegan sausages and spice blends:

http://www.postpunkkitchen.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=101026


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm wondering about a mixture of beans and potatoes (just bought 100# of potatoes and need to start using 'em up)

Tonight I'm making a quick seitan for "chick'n" fried seitan and gravy


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Barley will give the sausage real sausage texture, of the breakfast bulk sausage type of sausage. Just boil up some barley till done and add to your mix there. You'd want o increase salt and spicing. 

Be sure to have enough salt, because real sausage is salty.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Barley...cool!
Gonna be a WET and WINDY weekend here in the PNW so I think I'll do some experimenting!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I made some!!!!!
The sausages are quite tasty! I'm looking forward to cooking some over the fire out back!
I didn't have any Fennel seed, so I used Sage instead. I used home canned beans that I mashed with a fork, that way I have chunks of bean throughout the sausage.
I still haven't tried the Barley or Potatoes...next batch.

Thanks again for sharing the recipe!


----------

